# Finally Got It



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Well we finally picked up our 23 RS last night. We did the PDI and found some issues with the TT but they got them worked out and now we have it. Went shopping after getting it home so we could get the basics like extension cord, sewer hose, etc. It towed pretty good between the dealer and my house which is only about 10 minutes. It's been awhile since I backed anything that big up but it was pretty easy even with my difficult road and driveway. I didn't have time last night to tinker with it last night but this weekend is a whole different story.









Next weekend will be our maiden voyage. We're going to go to Seward, Ak for the weekend. Another family is planning on going with us so it should be a good time.

Thank you all for your advice and tips. I already know of a few mods I want to do thanks to you guys.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and Congrads on the new TT.









Gary


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Joe,
Congrats! Glad to hear you got through the PDI without issue. Enjoy the camping and mods.

Brian


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

action 
Congrats! Just remember not to stress on your first trip! Good luck and welcome!

sally


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new trailer









mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!! I know you and your family are coming to have a blast camping

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ahhhhh, the first day with the new camper at home. It's a great feeling indeed. Enjoy it


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Enjoy your new Outback. Good choice!

Will


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats!









Ditto what Sally said -- don't stress. You will undoubtedly find something, maybe a lot of somethings, "wrong" with the trailer. Typically, they fall into the category of "very minor" or "operator error". Sit back, have a beer (or 3 or 4) and enjoy!

You military? Going to the FamCamp at Seward?


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys.









I don't plan on stressing during the first campout. After Iraq a few minor problems with the camper won't bother me to much.









I do plan on the 3 or 4 beers though.









vdub I am in the Air Force and am going to the Army camp at Seward since the AF camp is still closed. A hunting buddy of mine is going now so I think we're going to be looking for black bears while we're down there.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Most excellent! We stayed there once. A little primitive as I recall, but still fond memories. Hope you have fun! After Iraq? Well, take more than 3 or 4....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Joe650 Welcome Back, Thank You.









Enjoy your camper

PS look for Veterans post and post yours.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi joe650 action
congrats on the new outback and thank you for serving this great country we live in


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Good choice on the 23RS -- i hope you like it as much as we like ours...

Of course I always suggest that you camp in it in your driveway for two days before you head out for real... you will be surprised all the things that you realize that you realy need and would have forgotten


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Yesterday we went shopping for stuff for the TT. We got the basics like hoses, generator, level bubbles, etc. We also got it stocked with groceries for our maiden voyage next week. We got back from shopping around 7 pm and after unloading the groceries went straight to work on the TT.

I did my first mod which was the truck topper foam for the propane tank cover. It's amazing how tight and snug it is. I feel much better with that little $2 mod.

I plugged it into my house for shore power over night to try everything out with full electricity. I found one issue. I turned on the electric switch for hot water and after 45 minutes still didn't have any hot water. I switched to propane and after about 20 minutes had hot water. The first place I looked was the fuse panel and found that the breaker for the hot water heater was in the off position. Flipped on and it seems to have worked. It was getting pretty late by that time and not sure if the water was still hot from the propane or not. Going to check that today after we get back from shopping for more stuff. I'm getting an inverter for my TV so the kids can watch movies on my laptop while we travel. Once at the camp site I'm going to put the laptop in the television opening so they can watch movies when the weather is bad. I must say the laptop with an external hard drive is really cool for this purpose. I converted all of our DVD's to DVIX format so we can watch them on the laptop whereever we go. I also have hours of music so we can listen to. All I have to do is find the cable I need to plug it into the stereo in the TT.









It was nice last night working in the TT. The wife was so happy to be stocking it and she is really looking forward to our first trip. After we finally got the kids out of it last night and put them to bed we cranked on the heater and relaxed on the couch. It was a nice feeling.









Thanks again for all your kind comments and suggestions. You guys are great. If I come up with any cool mods that my wife approves of I'll let you guys know.

Joe


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats on the new toy! We are debating to upgrade our 2004 21RS to the 2005 23RS not sure if it is worth doing or not. Is there alot difference beside the queen bed under the front bunk.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

RCCL Cruisers said:


> Congrats on the new toy! We are debating to upgrade our 2004 21RS to the 2005 23RS not sure if it is worth doing or not. Is there alot difference beside the queen bed under the front bunk.
> 
> RCCL Cruisers
> 
> ...


Other than the 23RS is a little longer and heavier, and the queen bed under the single bunk in front like you said, the only other difference I can remember is that the 23RS doesn't have the bicycle storage door (since the queen bed doesn't flip up for bikes like the twin bunk in the 21RS), but the 23RS does have the large front pass-thru storage area located under the front queen bed.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Like sexxy mamma said. Plus next to the front queen there is a night stand w/ outlets for a TV and ceiling hung cabinets over the nightstand and part of the bed.
There is a small storage area under the front queen bed and the front bedroom area is carpeted.

There is a tall window to the right of the front door. On the '05s there is a long folding table that is stowed in the ceiling of the pass through. That's all I can think of right now.

Oh yeah, I am not sure whether the 21s have the access door for the under the couch storage or not. Seems like they should. Everything is identical from the bathroom back.

These things can be pluses or minuses. It depends on what you want.

drifter


----------



## ghosst (Apr 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are picking our new 30frks 5er up tommorrow .. did the walk thru today and only found two things that we have some issue with.. propane tank storage is a very poor setup. should have support lowered to have tanks go in the bottom first. and there was some very deep damage on the curb side storage door ,, we have asked for a replacement door and should have this done soon..it is a real beautiful looking outfit and we got action the free standing dinnette in it . action


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, we are going up this afternoon to look at a 23RS.

RCCL Cruisers


----------

